# How to clean broadheads....



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, here's a random question. I shot my first deer about three weeks ago with a 100g Slick Trick. I just pulled the arrow out of my case to clean it up real good, and I didn't anticipate that this much stuff would be all dried up on the broadhead.

Its not just blood...in fact, I didn't see much blood on it, and thats why I waited until now to clean it up. It must be some sort of bodily fluid, and its gotten all up in the grooves where the blades slip in, and the threads down inside the arrow...places I didn't think it could get! 

So, whats the best way to clean it? Should I let it soak in water? Let me know what ya'll do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just used some dish soap and a toothbrush to clean mine out


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

If I shoot something I clean up the arrow and broadhead soon as I get back to camp just like steelrain does. I also suggest you take the broadhead off of the arrow and clean the threads. The bodily fluids can act like superglue sometimes and you may play heck trying to remove the broadhead later.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yeah, it was stuck in there pretty good...thought I was going to break it trying to unscrew it. The toothbrush is a great idea...


----------

